# Newborn sick.....



## Mrbowdeadly (Jan 21, 2005)

Need some prayers.

     Please pray for my cousin Dennis.  His new son was born the other day and has very low glucose levels and a purple hue to his skin.  They are trying to determine what is wrong with him.  I have been praying hard, but need your help.  Please send your prayers for Joshua Thomas Maio (may-o).

Thanks and god bless,

MBD


----------



## Al33 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Mbd,*

Did so and will continue to do so for Joshua and his family.

This request, like the one for Walkie Talkie's daughter as well as others for children are the ones that compel me to go to my knees.

May God deliver this child from whatever ails him and grant him wonderful health. May He also give peace to the parents as they endure this trial. Amen.

Al


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 21, 2005)

You got it, we are pulling for him.

Jim


----------



## huntfish (Jan 21, 2005)

Added to our prayer list.


----------



## HT2 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Mr. Bow.....*

You got it bud......


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jan 21, 2005)

There are many forums on Woodys, but I know this one is the most powerful.  Thank you all for your continued prayers, and I will keep you informed.

MBD


----------



## dbone (Jan 21, 2005)

Prayers a flyin !!


----------



## Georgiaastro (Jan 21, 2005)

Consider it done.

Larry


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 21, 2005)

You got it from here. May God Bless.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 21, 2005)

Outbound Joshua and family!!!

Keep us informed!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 21, 2005)

Prayers sent for young Joshua and his health.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jan 21, 2005)

Been keepin tabs....

Baby seems to be doing better.   Glucose levels are rising and color is getting better.  Prayers are powerful and obviously influencing this little mans life.  Thanks to all and I will keep updating.

MBD


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 21, 2005)

Hoping and praying this child


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 21, 2005)

you got it....


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jan 23, 2005)

Hope, but no good news.  Evidently initial ideas are that his two major arteries that feed the heart are crossed.  He is in a hospital in Ohio, I can't remember the name, but it is supposed to be top notch.  They are going to have to operate now, and again in six months.  Please pray fellas (and ladies), I know it can change things.   I am praying hard, it is not easy to imagine this situation for me, and my wife is pregnant now with my fourth son.  Lets band together and show everyone the power of the lord.

Thanks deeply,
Jason (MBD)


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 24, 2005)

*Prayers sent.....*

God Bless you for trusting God and bringing forth your needs.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 25, 2005)

Prayers banded together with the rest for little Joshua Thomas and family...


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 25, 2005)

*Prayer needed for baby.*

prayer's needed for newborn  Evie  Johnson  ,  some small problems , still at hospital in snellville ,  coming home  wed  ,  mom & dad  very  worryed about leaving,  baby for a few more day's     w/t


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 25, 2005)

Prayers for both are on the way. May God Bless.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jan 25, 2005)

W/T, God love little Evie, know that we are praying, keep us informed.

Joshuas update,

    Surgery scheduled for Thursday to correct some of the problem.  Second surgery in six months.  Please pray for him and his family.

I will keep yall informed.

God bless,
Jason


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 27, 2005)

*praying*

praying for all the newborn's  this morning     ///  w/t


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, Update.

They held off on the surgery to let the baby get some strength.  His surgery is now scheduled for tommorrow at eight.  It is a TEN hour surgery.  Please pray for the babys strength to overcome.  

Sorry I didn't update sooner, but we have been on a need to know over here, and are getting updates slowly.

MBD


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Feb 4, 2005)

Surgery was successful!

Baby is now recovering.  I appreciate the prayers, as I know MANY were praying for this little fella.  I know that those prayers made a difference, all the difference.

I will update!

Thanks,
MBD


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Great News.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Feb 9, 2005)

The AWESOME power of prayer is working for this infant.  He came through successfully and they have closed the opening in his chest.  The leave it open to make sure they don't have to go back in.   He is being made to sit up slowly to get him ready for his car ride home.  They are guessing at two weeks until Mommy and Daddy can bring gods gift home.  Thank you all for your prayers.

Our god is a GREAT god!

Amen!
MBD


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 9, 2005)

AWSOME Indeed. Great News. Thanks , keep us updated.


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 10, 2005)

*Wonderful News...*

We'll continue in prayer for full healing


----------



## TurkeyProof (Feb 10, 2005)




----------

